# Wide Screen Probleme



## cybergoofy (16. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Notebook Toshiba Satellite P10-554 und das hat nen Wide Screen also ich sag euch mal schnell die Daten: (Ich benutze Suse 9.1)

15,4" Display mit Wide Screen im 16:10 Format
1.280 x 800 Auflösung
NVIDIA GeForce FX GO5600Grafikkarte mit DirectX 9 und 64MB DDR Vram

so nun die Frage, wie kann ich diese Auflösung einstellen, oder mein Bild so einstellen, dass es ordentlich aussieht Ich habe schon alles Updates von Suse gemacht und auch die neuesten Treiber von NVIDIA runtergeladen und installiert. 

Danke


----------



## plonk (16. Mai 2004)

Wahrscheinlich musst Du in deine /etc/X11/XF86Config ne eigene Modeline für diese etwas "krumme" Auflösung schreiben.
Ich hab mit dem Modeline-Generator für Dich mal folgende Modeline errechnet (natürlich absolut ohne Gewähr):

```
Modeline "1280x800@60" 83.91 1280 1312 1624 1656 800 816 824 841
```

Gruss
plonk


----------

